# Central Delaware trainers?



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

I would like to find a trainer that I can work with that deals in either individual or small group sessions. I tried a group that was way too large and it was ineffective. I am also interested in learning proper e-collar techniques, and would like to explore agility training.

Central Delaware is apparently a vast void of available trainers, so if anyone knows of some I would appreciate the information.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How far would you be willing to travel? Where in Central DE are you? How far is Northeast Philly from you? check out this trainer: http://www.stronghaus.com


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

You can also visit http://www.obedientk9dogtraining.com and google the address to see how far the trip would be for you.


----------



## khowie (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi LedZep. I'm not sure where exactly you are located, but there is a great training class in the Pike Creek area. It is run by Susan Greenholt & Mary Woodward and called Greenwood Dog Training School. They are wonderful. Both compete and participate in PAWS for people. They can be found at http://www.greenwooddogs.com/index.htm. They are very willing to answer any and all questions and take their training very seriously, but have fun doing it. Good Luck!


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Thanks all. Sarge's mom - I'm in Dover. Pike Creek is just short of an hour one way, but doable for a weekend here and there. Don't know if they have any offerings on weekends. I have heard of them, and/or seen Greenwood returned in searches. Thanks for the tip!

For the Philly / NJ folks, I am about 75 miles south of Philly, for an idea of the distance that would be involved.


----------

